

Honda's Twitter Account Compromised - jaysonlane
https://twitter.com/Honda/status/539433750556585984

======
calbear81
Nope, it was a pretty good PR stunt. You can see Skeletor on the main Honda
site.

------
jayrox
marketing, the tv commercial has skeletor and he-man. that being said, love
it.

